# XEN 3.3: domU, alles aus "rc-update show" wird nicht geladen

## SilentWarrior

Hi,

habe eine gentoo dom0 und eine gentoo domU, in der domU habe ich nun folgendes Problem, dass alles, was in der Liste rc-update show für den Autostart während des hochfahrens konfiguriert ist nicht geladen wird. Die Programme müssen nach dem Start mit /etc/init.d/... start geladen werden, was etwas lästig ist.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran dies liegen könnte ?

Danke.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

was wird nicht geladen? Starten die Initscripte in der DomU nicht oder die ganze DomU nicht?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## SilentWarrior

Die domU wird geladen und es kommt auch der login und alles funktioniert soweit, nur die Initscripte werden nicht ausgeführt, zumindest die, die mir mit rc-update show angezeigt wird, also z.B. DHCP-Server, Bind, Radius, net.x, ...

Wenn ich die Scripte manuell nach dem login starte funktionieren sie.

----------

## bbgermany

Wie sieht denn die Konfigurationsdatei von der DomU aus?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## SilentWarrior

# general

name    = "NET_Services";

memory  = 128;

# booting

kernel  = "/boot/services/kernel-2.6-xen";

# virtual harddisk

disk = [ 'phy:/dev/server/services,ioemu:sda,w' ];

root = "/dev/sda3 w";

#PCI-Device

pci = [ '04.1' ];

# virtual network

vif = [ 'mac=aa:cc:11:00:00:02, bridge=xenbr1'

      , 'mac=aa:cc:11:02:01:02, bridge=xenbr0' ];

dhcp = "none";

extra = '2 console=xvc0'

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

bitte nimm das nächste mal die code oder quote Tags um deinen Text einzubinden. 

Nun zum Problem: Wozu hast du die 2 in den "extra" Optionen drin? Das sorgt doch dafür, dass du nur ins Initlevel 2 kommst.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## SilentWarrior

Hi,

gute Frage, warum da die "2" steht. Aber wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere habe ich vor längerer Zeit mit domi eine domU erstellen lassen, von der ich auch die config übernommen habe und seither verwende, ohne mir jetzt der genauen Bedeutung der "2" bewusst zu sein.

Aber ich habe es so eben ohne die "2" ausprobiert, dann werden auch die Initscripte geladen.  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank.

----------

